# UDP and fuel economy?



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Hey guys, I am going to change my timing belt soon and I have been thinking about getting an UDP Unorthodox pulley. I know that it helps out with the rpm and power. Since it lowers the power consumption of the car, would that implies that it would bost fuel economy?

So would you have any other experiences with your UDP, such as pro & con, please share them here too....thanks.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

You'd probably get a better response if this was in the Maxima section... rerouting...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

a udp in general lightens the load of the motor making it more effecient, therefore it revs faster, creates a lil more power and runs more efficiently in general. Yes this has the potential to raise your mpg or lower simply because you're driving a lil harder now 

the negatives is that it could create problems with some of your other engine accessories (ie water pump, ac compressor, etc). i would post on the org whenever you get the chance. or just search over there in the FAQ's and such. you're sure to find some good info there.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *You'd probably get a better response if this was in the Maxima section... rerouting... *[/QUOTE
> 
> Nice try, bad hair day, right?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

under normal driving conditions though I don't think it would alter your fuel economy


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Thanks for the inputs, guys. I'll don't think I'll pursue this project. I just got myself a new reman Bosch alternator with 69mm pulley, which is slightly smaller than my present alternator. I hoped this would gives me a small fuel economy gains.


----------

